# vrt upgraded radiator suggestions



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

hey everyone, now that the summer heat is kickn in im begginig to think its time upgrade my radiator. i have a mk3. any suggestions on brand and size. whats everyone running? i hoping to gain some more IC room too. thanks


----------



## 91maz626lx (Jul 13, 2005)

interested in this also


----------



## ChainNoise (Oct 31, 2008)

Heard good things about these.

http://www.mishimoto.com/volkswagen-golf-performance-aluminum-radiator-94.html


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Real clean setup you have there. I might be putting in a much better radiator soon as well and looking into koyo or mishimoto.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

what situations cause your temps to rise? or are you just looking for an excuse to add an 'upgrade' to the shopping list?


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

MiamiVr6T said:


> Real clean setup you have there. I might be putting in a much better radiator soon as well and looking into koyo or mishimoto.


thank you sir :beer: how hott does your car get down there in FL.....

ive seen 220-230 in traffic with a low temp t-stat and upgraded fans that run constantly. alittle coolant will overflow out of the resevoir. oil temps climb up to 240 also with a oil cooler. seems high to me. ive heard good things about mishimoto.... im actually running one of thier intercoolers.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

The only "mod" to my cooling system is a low temp thermostat, but I'm seeing oil temps as high as 240 on the interstate with the A/C on.  My fans run for a _while_ after I shut the car off when I get home, too.

Going to flush my coolant and replace it with straight water for the summer, and look into an oil cooler solution....


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

djsheijkdfj said:


> The only "mod" to my cooling system is a low temp thermostat, but I'm seeing oil temps as high as 240 on the interstate with the A/C on.  My fans run for a _while_ after I shut the car off when I get home, too.
> 
> Going to flush my coolant and replace it with straight water for the summer, and look into an oil cooler solution....


i just replaced all my coolant with straight water and some of that redline water wetter cuz it seemed like my car was running quite hot also in the 90+ degree days. i'll see if it helps. gl with yours :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

djsheijkdfj said:


> Going to flush my coolant and replace it with straight water for the summer, and look into an oil cooler solution....


Do so. 

I run an oil cooler on my daily (in Florida) beating the crap out of it and never see above 200 for oil temps. Typical for me is 180-190.

For a coolant system I run stock radiator, low temp switch and thermostat and that keeps my temp needle happy. Tried Water Wetter and did not see any significant temp reduction so now I'm back with regular G12.


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Do so.
> 
> I run an oil cooler on my daily (in Florida) beating the crap out of it and never see above 200 for oil temps. Typical for me is 180-190.
> 
> For a coolant system I run stock radiator, low temp switch and thermostat and that keeps my temp needle happy. Tried Water Wetter and did not see any significant temp reduction so now I'm back with regular G12.


really? 200 tops.... my car just cruising around town is about 215. in traffic and hell rides ive seen 250. im running eurosport oil cooler. whys my **** so hott.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

g-rocco60 said:


> really? 200 tops.... my car just cruising around town is about 215. in traffic and hell rides ive seen 250. im running eurosport oil cooler. whys my **** so hott.


2 things that will help a lot, remove the center part of the thermostat and a set of flex-A-light fans.
do you still have A/C? where is your oil cooler located?


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

zwogti said:


> 2 things that will help a lot, remove the center part of the thermostat and a set of flex-A-light fans.
> do you still have A/C? where is your oil cooler located?


never heard of the t-stat trick... and i have dual slim flex lite fans...... no A/C and the oil cooler is mounted to the top of my radiator right behind my grill


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

ive seen 220-230 in traffic with a low temp t-stat and upgraded fans that run constantly. alittle coolant will overflow out of the resevoir. oil temps climb up to 240 also with a oil cooler. seems high to me. ive heard good things about mishimoto.... im actually running one of thier intercoolers.[/QUOTE]


I'm still on stock radiator, MK3 VR6-T, no A/C, big front mount intercooler, stock front bumper car run cool even after beatting the hell of it. if coolant over flows out of resevoir it is more likely that the thermostat is not opening and the car is starting to over heat/running real hot.


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

On my Mk2 VRT Im running godspeed aluminum rad with the fans they supply, no T-stat and straight water. Im seeing around 220 coolant temp and about 225 oil temp sitting in traffic but rolling the coolant drops below 180 and oil temp about 214 or lower depending on outside temps. Never had any issues. Also have no coolant bubble or inline fill. Completely sealed.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

vwtechx said:


> On my Mk2 VRT Im running godspeed aluminum rad with the fans they supply, no T-stat and straight water.


hopefully you're running a restrictor. 

:beer:


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

vwtechx said:


> On my Mk2 VRT Im running godspeed aluminum rad with the fans they supply, no T-stat and straight water.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ straight water, be carefull with corosion caused by the water only, a little coolant help to keep the corosion way.


----------



## nuclearaddict (Feb 1, 2002)

My setup 



















Fans are rated about 1000 CFM each.

About 210-218 oil temps, not sure on water temp as I only have the factory gauge.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

I see 180s water temp always... After a full pass it might dip into the 200s but will get right back to the 180s. Stock radiator, aftermarket fans, low temp stat and fan switch, oil cooler, and running on E85 (which makes the car run colder). But my car barely sits still with the motor running so I won't technically see that problem for those who drive their cars in lots of traffic.

This is using an Autometer Water temp gauge.


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

Your car is awesome man. Seen the videos. Man I wish e85 was available closer to me I would run it in a heart beat.. that's a real clean look setup u got there nuclearadict


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

you can fill up right next door 

PS there is a nice dual core from summit about the same size as stock, slightly shorter. dual core all alum..


----------



## 91maz626lx (Jul 13, 2005)

the only problem i have with mishimoto is there quality, i know my friend is on his 5 mishimoto radiator, they all develop leaks from the core/end tank. they warranty them pretty quickly its just the fact of having to remove and replace a radiator because they leak. Mustang guys actually have alot of issues with them leaking.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

mishimoto, godspeed, just coolers, cx racing.. all garbage.. im telling you look at the summit one.

ill post link


----------



## 91maz626lx (Jul 13, 2005)

boost_addict said:


> ill post link


please do


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

nuclearaddict said:


> My setup
> 
> Fans are rated about 1000 CFM each.
> 
> About 210-218 oil temps, not sure on water temp as I only have the factory gauge.


Is that a european core support i see? does everyone just cut the factory fan supports off the back? 

thanks for keeping this one clean guys :beer:


----------



## nuclearaddict (Feb 1, 2002)

Yes it is a euro core, and it took a bit of trimming to get the Mishimoto to fit in place of my factory radiator. The fan supports were cut away and cleaned up to fit the aftermarket fans.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

found a good solution.. they have a ton of differnt sized ALL ALUM cores.. some are triple core too

http://fumeite.en.alibaba.com/productlist.html


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

wabbitGTl said:


> thanks for keeping this one clean guys :beer:


agreed. good info


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I always thought volkswagen was pretty generous with the soze of the stock radiators, and starting with the mk3's the fans were decent as well.

My friend's vrt never ran hot coolant wise, always right at 180 or so no matter the outside temp. Oil temps were a different story, 240 was the norm

Never realized you vrt guys had issues like this. Anyone ever look at the TDI radiators to see if they are bigger, as I know on mk2's they are.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

:banghead:

I opened my mouth too soon. Now Im having cooling issues in 80* at highway speeds (70-80mph) with 2 less cylinder and 1L less displacement.

Interested in seeing more mk2 type of setups.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> :banghead:
> 
> I opened my mouth too soon. Now Im having cooling issues in 80* at highway speeds (70-80mph) with 2 less cylinder and 1L less displacement.
> 
> Interested in seeing more mk2 type of setups.


build a proper fan shroud. they make a huge difference.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Not to make this go off track, but Im using mk3 rad fans. Fan shround design should make no difference at highway speeds.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> Not to make this go off track, but Im using mk3 rad fans. Fan shround design should make no difference at highway speeds.


100% incorrect. if the air can go around the radiator, rather than through it, it will. The air goes where there is least resistance.

the fans wont make much difference at highway speeds, but the shroud and rad will.

:beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

TBT-Syncro said:


> 100% incorrect. if the air can go around the radiator, rather than through it, it will. The air goes where there is least resistance.
> 
> the fans wont make much difference at highway speeds, but the shroud and rad will.
> 
> :beer:



Then you would mean some form of shroud from the grille to the radiator, as whats after it wont make a difference.


----------

